

Using fractals for multi-platform UI design - tsunamifury
http://www.leavesofcode.com/2011/05/interface-design-using-fractals.html
Can an single UI be created to that scales for phones, tablets and desktops... this guy seems to think so.
======
shib71
Follow up post: [http://www.leavesofcode.com/2011/05/creating-healthy-
design-...](http://www.leavesofcode.com/2011/05/creating-healthy-design-from-
cells.html)

